# NEW to SpeCktra..Canadian M/up Lover!



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi y'all Divas!

I've finally joined Spektra! Y'all have been having some fun on here...so I sure have been missing alot, but now I'm here! I'm ready to join the fun and meet you divas who are BEAUTY ADDICTS as well! We'll get "sick" together! Yaaaay! l
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Looking forward to meeting you all on here! It all looks so overwhelming...all the threads and posts and links..but I'll soon get the hang of it....i think....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So bear with me! 

----
You Can Never Own Enough Lip Gloss! 

Purplgloss9


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: NEW to Spektra..Canadian M/up Lover!*

Yes you'll def. get the hang of it! I felt the same way at first too!....


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: NEW to Spektra..Canadian M/up Lover!*

welcome!


----------



## N2Cherries03 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: NEW to Spektra..Canadian M/up Lover!*

Yea, im new too and still trying to figure everything out! lol but so far i love it here!


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: NEW to Spektra..Canadian M/up Lover!*

Thanks so much ladies...Im lovin' it on here already!


----------



## florabundance (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: NEW to Spektra..Canadian M/up Lover!*

hey doll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u seem so full of life lol!!


----------



## Shenanigans (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: NEW to Spektra..Canadian M/up Lover!*

Hey, I'm a Calgarian too!  Well, actually Airdrie, but close enough.  =P


----------



## msmack (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: NEW to Spektra..Canadian M/up Lover!*

Welcome to Specktra fellow Canadian!


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: NEW to Spektra..Canadian M/up Lover!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_hey doll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u seem so full of life lol!!_

 

lol....yeah I like to think I am...!! Thanks for the Welcome!


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: NEW to Spektra..Canadian M/up Lover!*

Thanks for Welcomes my fellow Canadians! Woohooo..you know we gotta represent right? lol.......lol


----------



## melliquor (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: NEW to Spektra..Canadian M/up Lover!*

Welcome.


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NEW to Spektra..Canadian M/up Lover!*


----------



## Willa (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NEW to Spektra..Canadian M/up Lover!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purplegloss9* 

 
_You Can Never Own Enough Lip Gloss! 
_

 




Try to tell that to my man
He wont believe me hahaha

Welcome, from a Montreal girl


----------

